# Stalking the wild weed  ;)



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Macro shot of little tiny flower (1/4" diameter).. pretty sure it is a weed. Anyone have a clue as to what it is?

View attachment 5811


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

Violet Wood Sorrel?  Without seeing the leaves, it's hard to tell.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Violet Wood Sorrel?  Without seeing the leaves, it's hard to tell.



Violet Wood Sorrel is a lot different, so not that.. but appreciate the effort....  http://www.biosurvey.ou.edu/okwild/images/vwsorrel.jpg


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

Huh.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Huh.



It is similar.. but the flower I found has those heavy pods on them, and the stamen really protrudes...  that doesn't happen on the Wood Sorrel. The Wood Sorrel is a flower.. pretty sure this is a weed!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Found it!!  *Erodium         cicutarium         (Filaree)    Geraniaceae (Geranium Family)*  (Not a weed!)

Erodium cicutarium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Southwest Colorado Wildflowers, Erodium cicutarium


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 7, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Huh.
> ...



Dandelions have flowers.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

480sparky said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



Yes.. they do! Did you see my other thread? lol!   Dandelion Flowers!!!!!   So what do you think of this shot? Composition, exposure, etc?

Dandelion thread:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/macro-photography/279674-weed-abstracts-sort.html


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 7, 2012)

The composition seems too tight. One petal is cut off. I do like the bright and even lighting though. It really makes the color pop.

Disregard this post my phone chopped off a bit of the right petal. I just realized it's there lol


----------



## Derrel (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice shot! Lovely.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> The composition seems too tight. One petal is cut off. I do like the bright and even lighting though. It really makes the color pop.
> 
> Disregard this post my phone chopped off a bit of the right petal. I just realized it's there lol



Thanks... Rex! Playing around with different ways to light macros again.... small softbox on this one at 45 degrees left


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 7, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Nice shot! Lovely.



Thank you, Derrel! Haven't been shooting much lately... had fun just hitting the local park today.


----------



## MacHoot (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice shoot.
The yellow on the leaves tell me it's allergy season again!

My nose is already stopped up!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

MacHoot said:


> Nice shoot.
> The yellow on the leaves tell me it's allergy season again!
> 
> My nose is already stopped up!



Yea.. the pollen season is here! lol!


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 8, 2012)

Wonderful shot....the flower is really pretty


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Apr 8, 2012)

Really like the colors in this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Wonderful shot....the flower is really pretty



Thank you, Kurt! I would have never guessed this was in the Geranium family.. little tiny flower! Shot it with my 105 Macro with a TC20E 2x teleconverter on it.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice capture Charlie  the ones not bloomed yet are interesting!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Nice capture Charlie  the ones not bloomed yet are interesting!



Thanks Pixel!! That is one of the things I liked about the shot.. the progression of the different stages of blooming was cool! The hairy pods are neat also... and I love that golden pollen!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> Really like the colors in this.



Thanks Thunder! Just got lucky!


----------



## Yvonne_Dubai (Apr 8, 2012)

Very nice. I love how that pollen is so clear on it, but I too like to stay away from the pollen...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Yvonne_Dubai said:


> Very nice. I love how that pollen is so clear on it, but I too like to stay away from the pollen...



I would love to visit where you are... with a macro lens! Probably have some COOL insects!  lol!


----------

